# [GEN] Man jailed for dog attack - Sheffield Telegraph



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://www.sheffieldtelegraph.co.uk/news2/Man-jailed-for-dog-attack.4031023.jp&cid=0&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzcr89Gd_12cTAPoY_4SqzkhNbHQ7g">Man jailed for <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Sheffield Telegraph, UK -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Polly Rippon A POSTAL workers' union today welcomed the jail term handed to a Sheffield man whose dogs mauled a postman in a horrific attack. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

